# Anyone have this?



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone have an e series like this ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> Anyone have an e series like this ?


That is awesome.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That kind of reminds me of Beldar, the Conehead.


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

A good stiff crosswind over a bridge would scare the heebee geebees outta me while driving that. Yikes!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

is that a 10 year old prototype for the new transit? i would love to see more pics:yes:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I believe a certain family had one..


----------

